# Claudelle Deckert bald im US-Playboy



## knuddelbär (22 März 2013)

Claudelle Deckert ist bei ihrem Fotoshooting für den deutschen Playboy wohl auf den Geschmack gekommen. Die Schauspielerin hat angeblich nur beim Dschungelcamp mitgemacht, um sich einen Traum verwirklichen zu können. Sie will endlich in die USA! Und dort am liebsten auch für den Playboy posieren. Sieht man Claudelle Deckert bald nackt im amerikanischen Playboy?

“Unter Uns”-Darstellerin Claudelle Deckert wurde Dritte beim Dschungelcamp 2013. Im Februar erschien sie auch schon in der deutschen Ausgabe des Playboy. Jetzt sagte sie, dass sie gerne noch einmal für das Männermagazin Fotos machen würde. Am Liebsten allerdings für die amerikanische Ausgabe. Scheinbar ist es ein richtiger Jugendwunsch der 39-Jährigen! Sie ist ein riesiger Fan und hat eine große Playboy-Sammlung mit Heften aus den 70er und 80er Jahren zu Hause. Werden wir Claudelle Deckert jetzt bald nackt auf dem Cover des US-Playboys sehen? Oder bleibt das Ganze nur ein Wunschtraum der deutschen Schauspielerin?


----------



## krawutz (22 März 2013)

Zwischen Wollen und Dürfen ist dort schon ein ziemlicher Unterschied. Frag mal Daniela K.


----------



## Palmina6 (22 März 2013)

Ob das/die jemanden in den USA interessiert?


----------



## KatDennings (22 März 2013)

Hübsch ist anders und sowas brauch der US Playboy garantiert nicht.


----------



## agelord (22 März 2013)

KatDennings schrieb:


> Hübsch ist anders und sowas brauch der US Playboy garantiert nicht.



/sign!!! :thx:


----------



## tahlganis (25 März 2013)

Fand sie vor 10 Jahren als Kind ziemlich heiß bei Unter Uns - und habe mir immer gewünscht sie mal Nackt zu sehen - nun war es soweit :-D Warum nun nicht auhc in den USA in Playboy - die Bilder waren nicht schlecht.


----------



## Death Row (25 März 2013)

Von mir aus gerne, Aber dann auch bitte mit neuen Bildern und nicht dieselben wie in der deutschen Ausgabe


----------



## beachkini (25 März 2013)

Die Armen...Erst Cindy aus Marzahn und jetzt müssen die auch noch unsere PB Tanten angucken :kotz:


----------



## SIKRA (26 März 2013)

Will die wirklich mit dem dicken Bauch in den Playboy!


----------

